# Spinning - my 3 different product dyed fiber is spun



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Back in November I showed you fiber that I had dyed using 3 different products. I finally finished spinning up 1,000 yards. I decided to contrast what I had dyed earlier with what I am calling a caramel color. I am going to see how this works up in a shawl pattern I just designed. I have more of the caramel fiber to spin but it wasn't fun so it might just go to stash for a rainy day, it was a wool and alpaca blend I made. I used wool fiber I have on hand from my flock of Romneys I had raised. 

~ Michelle


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Ooh that looks so good. Those colours!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors! It is such a sweet surprise to see the finished yarn from the roving.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks all! Can't wait to start knitting. I've got to stop the chores getting in my way!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Great colors!! Be sure to show us your shawl--from dyeing and spinning to finished product. Wow!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh I remember those colors, love how they spun out. The shawl is going to be amazing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors, will be a lovely shawl.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

It's amazing how the green disappeared. Beautiful yarn


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors. Can't wait to see the shawl.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

That just screams of autumn!! How lovely to be made into a shawl. Keep us posted


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely colors!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is gorgeous, Michelle. I love the depth of the colors. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you all. 
I am currently knitting away!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I am not a spinner just a knitter. Your yarn is beautiful! I love love love the colors. Now I want to learn how to spin and dye or is it dye and spin?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> I am not a spinner just a knitter. Your yarn is beautiful! I love love love the colors. Now I want to learn how to spin and dye or is it dye and spin?


Thank you! In this case I dyed the fiber and then spun in. Other times, I spin first and then dye. It all depends on the product you are trying to make.
I hope you get to spinning. I don't know anything I enjoy more!

Regards,
~Michelle


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thank you all.
> I am currently knitting away!


Happy knitting - the yarn is beautiful.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sooo beautiful. What happens between dying and spinning never fails to fascinate me. And then to watch the knitting develop into it's final form...magic


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty I like the caramel color added to it good choice. Can't wait to see the shawl you will have to take pictures and show us.
As for chores. Ermma used to say. Keep a laundry basket in the closet good for dumping things in a hurry. Use lower wattage light bulbs no one can see the mess. Paper plates no washing. lol lol


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty I like the caramel color added to it good choice. Can't wait to see the shawl you will have to take pictures and show us.
> As for chores. Ermma used to say. Keep a laundry basket in the closet good for dumping things in a hurry. Use lower wattage light bulbs no one can see the mess. Paper plates no washing. lol lol


Too funny!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty, I am always surprised at the changes that occur with spinning!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your yarn is beautiful.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

beautiful colors.


----------

